# Golden locomotive



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's something I've never seen before:










This loco was painted with temporary gold paint for a centennial excursion in 1964.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like something that Tenshodo used to make for Pacific Fast Mail to distribute............... Or am I showing my age?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

They painted it so fast the engineer was painted also, didn't get out of the cab fast enough


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe this is the locomotive that was sold to a private owner, than scrapped by a major railroad 9cant remember which) because they were tearing down the roundhouse the owner was storing it in.....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it just me or does it look like the smokebox is about 1/3 the length of that locomotive. I also concur with Rod that the locomotive looks like a "prototype" brass import. Also looks like the owner didn't want to paint over the brass, but just put decals on the bare brass. 

Thanks Ray. What an unusual photo. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The 5632 in CB&Q Excursion Service div> http://www.steamlocomotive.com/union/cbq5632.jpg Some of these company-sponsored excursion trips were powered by CB&Q 5632 (the CB&Q used 21 different locomotives for excursions). The CB&Q started using 5632 on fan trips when she was hauled out of retirement for a November 2, 1958 re-enactment of the run of the _Aristocrat_ from Chicago to Galesburg. http://www.steamlocomotive.com/union/6315+5632.jpgOccasionally, the CB&Q ran doubleheaders. The photo on the right shows a September 6, 1959 doubleheader with 6315, a 2-10-4 on the point. On this trip, 6315 had a mishap where she lost both of her eccentric rods. 5632 saved the day by pushing the crippled 6315 to Galesburg while towing the 18-car train. 
By 1961 she needed a major overhaul. The superheater coils were reworked, the firebox was rebricked, the boiler was relagged, 97 staybolts were replaced, and she received a new paint job. All of this was done at the Galesburg Shops. http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/tr_cbq5632.jpgIn 1964 5632 was painted with temporary (water-based) gold paint to help commemorate the 100th anniversary of CB&Q's suburban service. Chicago - Aurora runs were made on May 20, 1964 (a mid-week trip - on the actual day) and on May 23rd. The May 23rd trip consisted of a record number of passengers (about 3500) for a CB&Q fan trip (22 coaches were used). By June, 5632 was once again painted black. However, 5632 was again painted gold to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the opening of Kansas City Union Station with a trip to St. Joseph on October 31, 1964 and a trip to Bevier, Missouri on November 1. The trip on November 1, 1964 proved to be 5632's final (CB&Q excursion) trip for when she returned to Galesburg, she was stored unserviceable with no further extension on flue removal. In 1965, a class 3 overhaul was authorized by retiring president, Harry C. Murphy. The CB&Q shop forces at West Burlington had removed the flues and fire brick. However, the CB&Q was unable to recruit the 14 men that were required to put 5632 back into service and in 1966, new president Louis W. Menk ordered the repairs to be stopped. 

Richard Jensen Acquires 4963 and 5632 http://www.steamlocomotive.com/union/cbq4963-op.jpgIn 1966, he obtained both CB&Q 5632 and 4963 as scrap. http://www.steamlocomotive.com/union/scrap.jpg Shortly after 5632 was "retired" from excursion service by the CB&Q, Richard Jensen obtained a lease on a portion of the Chicago & Western Indiana 47th Street roundhouse in Chicago. The C&WI at one time used the roundhouse and yard to provide Chicago terminal services for the Erie, Monon, C&EI, Wabash and GTW railroads, all of whose trains terminated in C&WI's Dearborn Street Station. After the demise of steam on these railroads, Richard Jensen was able to rent a stall in the roundhouse for 5629 and again began running excursions. Richard Jensen would maintain and operate his locomotives based out of the C&WI roundhouse. 5632 was obtained in dismantled condition (no flues and no staybolts in the firebox) with three boxcar loads of parts including CB&Q steam shop equipment. It needed $100,000.00 plus worth of labor to restore in 1966 dollars! He also had purchased 2 ex-CRI&P oil tanks (formerly a 4-8-2 tender and a 4-8-4 tender) for water cars. The 4-8-4 tank is now the water car for the PM 1225. 
Tragedy Strikes the 5632! By 1969, the presidency and control of the C&WI had changed and Richard Jensen knew that his time at the C&WI roundhouse was short. Knowing that his lease for space at the roundhouse would not be renewed, Richard Jensen spent most of the summer moving parts, tools, and machinery out of the roundhouse and into freight cars, but because it was in the middle of a major rebuild, and therefor difficult to move, 5632 remained in the roundhouse. At 2:00 AM on a Saturday morning in August while Richard Jensen and Rich Young were figuring how to move the drawbar buffer on the 4963 to the same height as the buffers on either the IC 2612 or 2613 tenders, Western Union arrived with a telegram from C&WI stating that Jensen had 48 hours to vacate the premisses! After 60 days of waiting, no inspection of the equipment was performed by C&WI and no movement took place. Suddenly, the C&WI moves the all of the equipment including the 5632 in a special move to the 88th street yard. Richard Jensen, in an attempt to find out what is going on, contacts the C&NW and CWP&S to find out if any attempt is being made to inspect the equipment and is informed that efforts to inspect at Jensen's request have been denied by the C&WI. After 3 more weeks the equipment is suddenly moved to the Erman Howell scrap yard at 83rd street. The 5632 derails during the move into the scrap yard. 
http://www.steamlocomotive.com/union/4963-scrap.jpgJensen waited until his lease expired then asked the C&WI when the move of his equipment was going to be completed. In return C&WI sent him a draft for $4800.00. At this point the suit was on. Originally the suit requested delivery of the equipment and payment for deprivation of use. The scrap yard cuts up 5632. Now a steady stream of Jensen's equipment is being loaded on weekends into railroad cars and into trucks and being hauled away! Jensen refiled the suit asking for full repayment of value of the engines, railroad cars, and the equipment contained therein. 4963 was put into storage at a Chicago scrap yard. Fortunately, GTW 5629 was still in Detroit at this time and therefor was "safe". Jensen won the lawsuit and was awarded $707,007.49 plus $1,000,000.00 in punitive damages. 

Source

Scot


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a long and complex tale of the scrapping of CB&Q 4-8-4 #5632. It was owned by Richard Jensen who also owned several other steam engines. 

Here is a link to a pretty factual account of the events. 

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/union/jensen.shtml


A short summary for those who don't care to study the details. 

1964 The 5632 painted gold for 100th anniversary of Chicago Commuter service. Pulls several excursions in 1964, but needs overhaul. Work started, not completed. 


1966 Dick Jensen buys 5632 and several other steam engines at scrap value. Included is boxcar full of parts. 5632 is stored in a C&WI roundhouse. 

1969 The leadership of the C&WI changes and the new president wants the equipment out of the roundhouse. Things get real crazy......5632 is moved to a scrap yard, among other things it is derailed in route to scrap yard. Basically C&WI charges Richard Jensen for the move.....he does not immediately pay in a dispute of the move....and 5632 is scrapped to recoup the fees. 


A somewhat similar story for #5629 a GTW 4-6-2 Pacific. It too was scrapped. 



Not one of the finer moments in preservation. 

Tom P


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

It seemed like a lot of CB&Q locomotives had a long smokebox. I wonder if it had to do with the terrain they operated in?


----------

